# Cadillac rear lock up question



## droopy13 (Aug 24, 2009)

just got my frame back from gettin wrapped i got a bridge put on and dropped the upper traling arms the lowers are stock want to know will i be able to drive locked up and layed wit 14-16" strokes with the og driveshaft i dnt want any vibrating or bullshit just done right and also wouldnt want the axle to sit back its a frame off so i want it to be right before i send it to powder coat any help is appreciated can post up pics the frame is off a 90 fleetwood brougham going on 85 fleet coupe thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

droopy13 said:


> just got my frame back from gettin wrapped i got a bridge put on and dropped the upper traling arms the lowers are stock want to know will i be able to drive locked up and layed wit 14-16" strokes with the og driveshaft i dnt want any vibrating or bullshit just done right and also wouldnt want the axle to sit back its a frame off so i want it to be right before i send it to powder coat any help is appreciated can post up pics the frame is off a 90 fleetwood brougham going on 85 fleet coupe thanks


it cant be done.. the bigest you can put are 12'' if you go 14'' or16'' you gota put drop downs & adj. uppers & a slip & stub..


----------



## droopy13 (Aug 24, 2009)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> it cant be done.. the bigest you can put are 12'' if you go 14'' or16'' you gota put drop downs & adj. uppers & a slip & stub..[/QUOTEwhat do u mean by drop downs? i already dropped the upper traling arm mounts about 5-6 inches


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

You will still need adjustable upper and lower trailing arms and a slip yoke driveshaft.


----------



## droopy13 (Aug 24, 2009)

KINGLOWNESS said:


> You will still need adjustable upper and lower trailing arms and a slip yoke driveshaft.



N WIT THOSE 3 ILL BE FINE? IS THERE ANY REASON I SHOULD EXTEND THE LOWER TRAILING ARMS? BY THAT I MEAN MOVING THE MOUNTS FORWARD. I JUS WANNA MAKE SURE MY FRAME WORK IS DONE BEFORE IT GOES TO POWDER COAT SO I DONT REGRET IT LATER WHEN THE BODY IS ON THERE , N I HEAR PPL SAYIN THAT WHEN U PUT ADJUSTABLES N A SLIP IT VIBRATES OR WHEN U PUT IN GEAR THE AXLE SHIFTS IVE EXPERINCED PROBLEMS LIKE THAT ON MY OTHER RIDERZ BUT NEVER REALLY FOUND OUT THE REAL PROBLEM CUZ I JUS BOUGHT EM CUT UP ALREADY


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

droopy13 said:


> THE REAL BIG M said:
> 
> 
> > it cant be done.. the bigest you can put are 12'' if you go 14'' or16'' you gota put drop downs & adj. uppers & a slip & stub..[/QUOTEwhat do u mean by drop downs? i already dropped the upper traling arm mounts about 5-6 inches
> ...


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Mark How far did you drop the mounts?


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

I got a 82 coupe deville and has 14 inch cylinders I'm back did my own drop mounts for the uppers 5 inches and adjustable uppera with hiem joints and slip stub drive shaft and I can drive droped and locked


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

I got 24" telescopic car lays n raises full length of cyclinder. 2" drop mount welded n n 5" bolted n drop mount. Adjustable upper n lowers uppers. Uppers r adjustable n extended 2" n i can ride up or down with 9" slip. N shaft


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

so is that a total of 7" of drop on the uppers? I just dropped mine 6" and lost my 3 completely, I know since the pvot changed it would be alot harder, if I get 22" telescoping cylinders will I get my 3 wheel back?


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Yal 7" total i got 24" telescopics 12 battery which is 6 on each side no bridge i run blue precuts


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

I got 10 batteries 8 across the back plus 1 one each side. Car had been the same for years, before I changed it up 2 days ago it had a nasty 3 wheel with 14s nothing now.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

are your lower t/a's dropped as well?


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Nope my lowers are in stock location n adjusted stock length


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Ok so are mine. Guess I will just get some telescoping cyl then. I can't lose my 3 wheel lol


----------



## norcal kg (Feb 23, 2013)

Does anybody know how to set up the rear of a 90' cadi broughmam 4 door to get that 3 wheel


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

norcal kg said:


> Does anybody know how to set up the rear of a 90' cadi broughmam 4 door to get that 3 wheel


12 batteries, 3 pumps and 14" strokes is all you need for your caddi to 3 wheel. You can run stock trailing arms.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

It will tip with that setup with less than 12 batteries


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2013)

i'm trying to hit three wheels sitting on a 96 big body got 12" in the rear with stock upper and lower triling arm what kind of modfication i need to do ????


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

THE REAL BIG M said:


> it cant be done.. the bigest you can put are 12'' if you go 14'' or16'' you gota put drop downs & adj. uppers & a slip & stub..


Yeah I got 12"s with the original suspension and when I lock it up the drive shaft is all the way in the tranny and its even torn the mount.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I got 14s, stock driveshaft, 5" drop, adj uppers, lowers extended 3/4", 1.5 turns coil, drives locked up or laid out no driveshaft issues


----------

